# Contract climber



## treeslayer

looking for work in the PA/VA area, can travel anywhere within 300+ miles easily.
Have all gear, saws, rigging equipment needed. highly skilled in all aspects of treework.
LOTS of crane experience, and extremely proficient in storm related work and sales/marketing.

way to slow here. :bang: need to find steady work.
send PM please.


----------



## treemandan

Want steady work? Easy as 1,2,3.

1. get a job
2. go there everyday
3. uh, well, umm, I guess its not so easy.


----------



## Steve2910

FWIW, most of the tree service owners that I scrounge firewood from around here have never heard of AS!??? That is, until I bring this site up... Not sure if they end up joining or not.

That said, I'll ask around when I speak to them.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> Want steady work? Easy as 1,2,3.
> 
> 1. get a job
> 2. go there everyday
> 3. uh, well, umm, I guess its not so easy.



hire on a regular job? and make $15 -$20 an hour?  no thanks.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeslayer said:


> hire on a regular job? and make $15 -$20 an hour?  no thanks.



Grow some balls and buy a truck and chipper and see about the other side of it .


----------



## treeslayer

treeclimber101 said:


> Grow some balls and buy a truck and chipper and see about the other side of it .



I had a big truck and a morbark 13 over 10 years ago, was debating getting more big equipment.

Going in debt to be underbid by wannabe's and hacks? I decided not to run that rat race. sold em off a few years later and never looked back.:msp_wink:

I've leased big cranes for a month straight and pushed a big crew every year, thats enough for me.
I've run electrical crews with over 40 men, and #### that too.......lol

Me, my saws, and the tree. thats all I'm after.


----------



## MyTreeServices

All My Climber are 1099 , act as sub with thei're own ins. and comp. i have not found one good climber or world class climber at $15 to $20 in 21 years, those are the milkers they will milk the job and streched a 4 hrs job in to 10 hrs,



.... get in , get it done and get out of dodge.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeslayer said:


> I had a big truck and a morbark 13 over 10 years ago, was debating getting more big equipment.
> 
> Going in debt to be underbid by wannabe's and hacks? I decided not to run that rat race. sold em off a few years later and never looked back.:msp_wink:
> 
> I've leased big cranes for a month straight and pushed a big crew every year, thats enough for me.
> I've run electrical crews with over 40 men, and #### that too.......lol
> 
> Me, my saws, and the tree. thats all I'm after.


 I enjoy 35/40 hours a week of half decent work just a thought man , what the hell do I know anyway

I get that but the thought of running a decent gig would be good for you too , if your surviving on contract climbers money then I guarantee you could afford to pick and choose what work you want to take , the good well paying ones have somehow peppered themselves back in the mix around here again .


----------



## Evergreen Tree

*NOW HIRING: Tree Climbers for Removals/ Pruning in Seattle, Washington*

Looking for Experienced Climbers with minimum 1-2 years Experience

Requirements:
Must have knowledge of Climbing with or without Spurs & Repelling out of the tree. NO bucket work here! 
Experience in Trimming/ Pruning & Removals
Must have own Gear (Saddle, Spurs, Ropes & Climb Saw) 
Valid DL & Reliable Transportation/Vehicle Required

$140-$200/ day + OT

Please apply online at Evergreen Tree Care - Seattle area tree service | Removal, Pruning, and Wind Damage or 
email your work experience to [email protected] 
Questions: Call 800-684-8733 ext. 3434Salary:$140-$200/ day


----------



## treeslayer

Evergreen Tree said:


> Looking for Experienced Climbers with minimum 1-2 years Experience
> 
> Requirements:
> Must have knowledge of Climbing with or without Spurs & Repelling out of the tree. NO bucket work here!
> Experience in Trimming/ Pruning & Removals
> Must have own Gear (Saddle, Spurs, Ropes & Climb Saw)
> Valid DL & Reliable Transportation/Vehicle Required
> 
> $140-$200/ day + OT
> 
> Please apply online at Evergreen Tree Care - Seattle area tree service | Removal, Pruning, and Wind Damage or
> email your work experience to [email protected]
> Questions: Call 800-684-8733 ext. 3434Salary:$140-$200/ day



and only need 1 year of experience....hmmmmmmm.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## no tree to big

treeslayer said:


> and only need 1 year of experience....hmmmmmmm.:msp_ohmy:



for a while the co I'm working for would take you on as a climber if you knew how to put a saddle on :eek2: ya we were that desperate, we only had one person fail that test he started putting it on over his head... 

plus you'd only have to relocate to the complete opposite side of the country 

sounds promising


----------



## imagineero

Contract climbing can be good $, but it's no walk in the park either. Just as with running heavy plant, or running your own crew there are plenty of downsides. The difference is that most of them are out of your control. 

You can probably get steady work from a whole bunch of companies by just ringing around and putting your name out there. I'm guessing in addition to being geared up your also qualified and insured. The trouble is that you won't want to work for most of them. By the time you cut out those who do low quality work, those who break the law, the agressive/pushy ones, the ones who are completely unrealistic about how much work can be done in a day, The ones who want you to smash out huge technical monster trees quick snap and the ones who don't pay, you'll be left with.... ummm.... well, maybe one or two days a month with good companies who do quality work, allow enough time go get it done, let you do it how you want and pay you on time. Margins are tight for many legitimate tree companies, so they have to keep their costs down by hiring full time climbers at low rates.

Otherwise, as already suggested, running your own show ain't as bad as some guys make it out to be ;-)

Shaun


----------



## Naked Arborist

Evergreen Tree said:


> Looking for Experienced Climbers with minimum 1-2 years Experience
> 
> Requirements:
> Must have knowledge of Climbing with or without Spurs & Repelling out of the tree. NO bucket work here!
> Experience in Trimming/ Pruning & Removals
> Must have own Gear (Saddle, Spurs, Ropes & Climb Saw)
> Valid DL & Reliable Transportation/Vehicle Required
> 
> $140-$200/ day + OT
> 
> Please apply online at Evergreen Tree Care - Seattle area tree service | Removal, Pruning, and Wind Damage or
> email your work experience to [email protected]
> Questions: Call 800-684-8733 ext. 3434Salary:$140-$200/ day



ROF LMFAO

Ok when can I start? LOL

Those wadges are a ***JOKE!!!*** for an experienced well equipped climber rigger.
I'll wait till the hacks and JO's get a taste of fall, the rain and some wind. They always seem to go by the way side when real work starts rolling in during the fall and winter. I'd like to see the guy who posted this add do an honest days hard work of physical labor. We know what we are worth up top and most of us just seem to stay small and do what we do. You might think it's a 3 hour tree till your ass gets up there and sees how big the wood really is....

I climb, I rig, I cut, I'm safe and never pushed! I'm not the fastest guy around but I've seen the slowest quaking and shaking up there.


----------



## no tree to big

Naked Arborist said:


> ROF LMFAO
> 
> Ok when can I start? LOL
> 
> Those wadges are a ***JOKE!!!*** for an experienced well equipped climber rigger.
> I'll wait till the hacks and JO's get a taste of fall, the rain and some wind. They always seem to go by the way side when real work starts rolling in during the fall and winter. I'd like to see the guy who posted this add do an honest days hard work of physical labor. We know what we are worth up top and most of us just seem to stay small and do what we do. You might think it's a 3 hour tree till your ass gets up there and sees how big the wood really is....
> 
> I climb, I rig, I cut, I'm safe and never pushed! I'm not the fastest guy around but I've seen the slowest quaking and shaking up there.



your funny, so a guy that is looking for basically a beginner climber (1-2years) is cheap for offering 17-25 dollars an hour I'm not really sure where your from but that is a pretty normal wage for a climber that does not run his own show... do you know how many climbers would love to have a FULL TIME job making 20-25 an hour plus OT...


----------



## teamtree

I have used contract climbers and it really works well for my situation. I lost a real good contract climber (to a full time position) this year and I miss having him available. Ideally I would like to have working relationships with 2 to 3 contract climbers so I am covered. The thing with having one....I am at his mercy to get climbing work done. 

I would be interested in using a few new guys. Send me an email if interested.

Steve


----------



## Naked Arborist

no tree to big said:


> your funny, so a guy that is looking for basically a beginner climber (1-2years) is cheap for offering 17-25 dollars an hour I'm not really sure where your from but that is a pretty normal wage for a climber that does not run his own show... do you know how many climbers would love to have a FULL TIME job making 20-25 an hour plus OT...



I run my own show. I bring my own gear and saws it's 200 minimum. 250 a day for 6 hrs up top. 300 for 8. Take it or leave it that's what I charge. People would not be calling me if they could do it with a bucket truck or other means. I rarely work for tree companies. Just no money there when they want me and my stuff for 200 a day, no thanks I'll go make firewood or make some cash with one of my many other skills. I can run the whole show and have done so for quite while now.


----------



## BCbound

For a newbie climber I think 17-25hr isn't that bad.

Naked Climber, If your billing out at 300.00/8hr day that's only 37.50. If you are truly legit, and truly factoring in your overhead, I bet your not doing much better the 25.00hr. Fuel, maintenance time, drive time, insurance, wcb, gear replacement, ect.


----------



## Naked Arborist

BCbound said:


> For a newbie climber I think 17-25hr isn't that bad.
> 
> Naked Climber, If your billing out at 300.00/8hr day that's only 37.50. If you are truly legit, and truly factoring in your overhead, I bet your not doing much better the 25.00hr. Fuel, maintenance time, drive time, insurance, wcb, gear replacement, ect.



You see my point then. 300 a day is not big money.


----------



## no tree to big

Naked Arborist said:


> You see my point then. 300 a day is not big money.



but your comparing apples to oranges here contract climber vs hourly employee just one point I'll put out there, as a contract climber do you get: health insurance, paid holidays, paid vacation, 401K, gaurenteed employment year round? because I do

I'm not speaking for the whole country by saying this but in my area there is no such thing as a contract climber it is ruled by big time companies who have climbers that can do any tree, of coarse there are smaller cos but even the hacks are "big time" here compared to other places.


----------



## treeclimber101

When I here the phrase contract climber , it sounds like a guy with a swollen ego and a attitude problem , that's why they can't hold a steady job , nor can they find someone that will tolerate them 5 days a week ! That's just my definition others may be different


----------



## Renee Roman

*Renee*

im a woman tree worker n had a nice small tree service when i was married now starting over.i love sub contracting have done fair amount.right now im back home in mich working for power company n dont care for it.work is ok but pay stinks.i hope to get my way back to cali, just passed my contractor lic test n sent all my stuf in think ive done it.i have my trailor my truck tools n dog cody and getting ready to go where good loard makes way for me.ive been cutting tree,s for 30yrs climb bucket or crane.good luck to you.Renee


----------



## [email protected]

*Work*

I am currently seeking a full time or contract climber in southeastern ohio. If you are interested, please send your resume and contact information to [email protected]. 

Thanks,




treeslayer said:


> looking for work in the PA/VA area, can travel anywhere within 300+ miles easily.
> Have all gear, saws, rigging equipment needed. highly skilled in all aspects of treework.
> LOTS of crane experience, and extremely proficient in storm related work and sales/marketing.
> 
> way to slow here. :bang: need to find steady work.
> send PM please.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> When I here the phrase contract climber , it sounds like a guy with a swollen ego and a attitude problem , that's why they can't hold a steady job , nor can they find someone that will tolerate them 5 days a week ! That's just my definition others may be different



How true but you forgot to mention the part where they start their own company.


----------



## BCbound

treeclimber101 said:


> When I here the phrase contract climber , it sounds like a guy with a swollen ego and a attitude problem , that's why they can't hold a steady job , nor can they find someone that will tolerate them 5 days a week ! That's just my definition others may be different




Or it is a skilled arborist who has all his ducks in order(licenses, insurance,etc). Found a niche in his market that has an abundance of unqualified tree companies taking on more then they can handle for there skill level. Just another part of the definition. I have met guys who fall in both definitions.


----------



## treeclimber101

Wait another good one is the "contract crew" that's the guy who can't do a job til Sat. Or Sunday cause he needs to poach someone elses guy to do a job he sold and couldn't handle ! LOL


----------



## newsawtooth

treemandan said:


> How true but you forgot to mention the part where they start their own company.



Arboricultural rule # 11: Never trust a mercenary. Not even once.


----------



## Naked Arborist

treeclimber101 said:


> Wait another good one is the "contract crew" that's the guy who can't do a job til Sat. Or Sunday cause he needs to poach someone elses guy to do a job he sold and couldn't handle ! LOL



I love that one! 
I actually did some work this past year for that kinda guy. He has a regular full time job everything needed to do tree work or he rents what he does not have ie: big chipper or lifts. The best part was watching him climb. He said he was a good climber but I beg to differ. No I did not say anything as we all have or own opinion of what is good. I'm not that fast but he did not look to comfy up there and made a few bad choices before the day was done. I've been there and done that also. Well all that aside he is great person to work for, pays well and enjoys some good ball busting to keep the day light n fun. Oh btw he has a keg on tap at his place if you get the itch for few cold ones and some BS sessions. If there was ten more guys like him with work for the week days I'd be rich rich filthy rich lol.


----------



## Naked Arborist

BCbound said:


> For a newbie climber I think 17-25hr isn't that bad.
> 
> Naked Climber, If your billing out at 300.00/8hr day that's only 37.50. If you are truly legit, and truly factoring in your overhead, I bet your not doing much better the 25.00hr. Fuel, maintenance time, drive time, insurance, wcb, gear replacement, ect.



Your close so I guess the rate is going up to 400 to start next year.


----------

